# My New Addition..............COMING SOON



## CLC Stables (Oct 3, 2010)

I am excited, my small equine herd is DOUBLING. I am going from 1. To 2.

Coming soon (pictures will come when he gets here) is a son of Congress Grand Champion Created in His Image a Spit N Image son, and out of Pony Vista's Victoria Secret a Congress Champion.

We are excited to have a new pony to play with.


----------



## Leeana (Oct 3, 2010)

Hey Rob...well for some reason I had a slight inkling that you were looking..






Congrats


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Oct 4, 2010)

Congrats Rob.. cant wait to see pics!


----------



## hairicane (Oct 4, 2010)

Congrats, sounds exciting!


----------



## crponies (Oct 10, 2010)

Congratulations! I can't wait for the pictures.


----------

